# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλία για την αντιμετώπιση άγχους και φοβιών

## BettyK

Η πηγή του άγχους βρίσκεται στο μέλλον. Αν μπορείς να κρατήσεις το μέλλον έξω από το μυαλό σου, μπορείς να ξεχάσεις τις στεναχώριες σου - Μίλαν Κούντερα.

Πώς θα απαλλαγούμε από το άγχος; Πώς θα το μετατρέψουμε σε κινητήρια δύναμη για τη ζωή μας; 

Από το ανανεωμένο εξειδικευμένο βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας της Πύλης μας, επιλέξαμε και παρουσιάζουμε *10 βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας*, για το άγχος, τις κρίσεις πανικού και τις φοβίες.

----------


## airetikos

Αυτό το βοήθεια καθολικό δεν είναι πάντως. Αυτοβοήθεια, αμφίσημο αυτο το βοήθεια.

----------

